

First Image Ever Obtained from Mercury Orbit - For_Iconoclasm
http://messenger.jhuapl.edu/gallery/sciencePhotos/image.php?gallery_id=2&image_id=432

======
CallMeV
I have looked forward to this as much as I still look forward to the New
Horizons probe to the outermost edge of the solar system, to Pluto.

Mercury has some exhilarating mysteries, and I look forward to seeing the
probe unlock them.

~~~
dwc
Some things will become clear but it'll be like cutting heads off the Hydra.
But that's the fun part of science - every question answered seems to raise
many more.

~~~
CallMeV
Hear hear. Here's to the questions. The foundation, root, body and crown of
science.

------
tintin
Looks like you don't want to be there when it 'rains'. But it's amazing how
far the impact of the big crater reaches. I wonder if these are cracks in the
surface or sprays of dust.

------
AndyKelley
Why aren't there that many craters in Earth?

------
cafard
Any other boomers think back to the days of John Glenn?

(edited because I forgot the first two flights didn't orbit)

------
Andrew_Quentin
It looks like the moon. Maybe it is a moon?

